# acceptable clothing for over 40's?



## G1BB0 (Apr 26, 2013)

so I recently bought some new threads, a few superdry t shirts, a pair of vans, some g star & bench jeans

my boys say they look good on me (apart from the ugly fizzog) but inside I feel too old to wear brands like these.

Now I am 41 should I be dressing in more suitably designed clothing for a grey badger like myself, m&s etc


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 26, 2013)

Your only here once why not


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Apr 26, 2013)

Not at all, the only old boys who should dress different are the fellas in the tweed suits at the social club. You know the ones, the fellas who wear a pressed shirt and tie every day of the week and who always tell you stories of ww2. The fellas who make a pint of guiness last hours


----------



## stevie_r (Apr 26, 2013)

No you are not too old to wear them.  You wear it for you mate, not for other people so why care what they think.  I'm in my 40s and my pub gear is generally g star, lambretta etc.  

Beige slacks (whatever slacks are) and hush puppies are not compulsory for the 40 something male.


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 26, 2013)

you do see a few out though that look ridiculous, aslong as I can avoid that then I am happy


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 26, 2013)

anyway the 3 S's are done so off out on the lash for a works do.

have a nice evening y'all


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 26, 2013)

Wear whatever the hell you feel comfortable in mate. I'll be hitting the big 40 neaxt year and I won't be stopping wearing the Connies, Jeans and T Shirts. Nor the hoodies etc.... As long as the fit well and are clean then who gives a monkeys. You'll look much better than the stereotypical "Man at M&S" slave with his loose butted jeans, blue shirt and grey jumper.....


----------



## thecraw (Apr 26, 2013)

Elasticated slacks, cardigans and slip ons should be more your style now!


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 26, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Elasticated slacks, cardigans and slip ons should be more your style now!
		
Click to expand...

You're the one with the Pings mate....


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm 38 and I'm in the process of growing a mohican! oo:

What's the point in growing old gracefully?


----------



## thecraw (Apr 26, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			You're the one with the Pings mate....

Click to expand...


Exactly, timeless classics.


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 26, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Exactly, timeless classics.
		
Click to expand...

True.. Like Werthers originals...


----------



## deanobillquay (Apr 26, 2013)

Can't go wrong with Paul Smith stuff IMO


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 26, 2013)

Yep Paul Smith is generally good, I am more of an Armani man but have a few bits of Paul Smith


----------



## GB72 (Apr 26, 2013)

No such thing as age appropriate clothing. Just been down the pub in my jeans, batman converse and  'big fish/little fish/cardboard box' hoody. I like it and that is all that matters.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 26, 2013)

First rule of over 40's club - don't take any clothing advice from a Wiganer! 
Only joking Bluewolf, you are carrying off your flat cap the best so far.

Gibbo, move back to Liverpool, you'll fit in with your threads. Most 40,50 and even lots of 60 year olds still wear casual/terrace gear. As long as you can carry them off, go with it. Clothing is an attitude as much as a look, unless your an embarrassing dad......


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 26, 2013)

Gonna be hard to sleep tonight  thinking of Rosecott, Doon Fae Troon , myself and other more mature golfers , dressed up to the nines in the new fashions and hair styles .


----------



## Crow (Apr 26, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			so I recently bought some new threads, a few superdry t shirts, a pair of vans, some g star & bench jeans

my boys say they look good on me (apart from the ugly fizzog) but inside I feel too old to wear brands like these.

Now I am 41 should I be dressing in more suitably designed clothing for a grey badger like myself, m&s etc 

Click to expand...

Sorry, "vans"? You're going to have to enlighten this old codger.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 26, 2013)

Make of footwear mate


----------



## Crow (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 26, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			First rule of over 40's club - don't take any clothing advice from a Wiganer! 
Only joking Bluewolf, you are carrying off your flat cap the best so far.

Gibbo, move back to Liverpool, you'll fit in with your threads. Most 40,50 and even lots of 60 year olds still wear casual/terrace gear. As long as you can carry them off, go with it. Clothing is an attitude as much as a look, unless your an embarrassing dad......
		
Click to expand...

A scouser mocking some ones dress sense
Only joking pal. 
I'm 31 so not exactly old,but I wouldn't be seen dead in some of the gear that younger people wear. Too many "pretty boys" about now.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 26, 2013)

Wear what you are comfy in and let others deal with their own prejudices


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 26, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			First rule of over 40's club - don't take any clothing advice from a Wiganer! 
Only joking Bluewolf, you are carrying off your flat cap the best so far....
		
Click to expand...

Only because we ain't seen yours and Scousers yet mate. When is the unveiling of the Livercaps?


----------



## Evesdad (Apr 26, 2013)

My two grandfathers were complete opposites, one was the twead trousers and shirt and the other was a jeans and sports jumper! He wore them into his seventies when the big C finally got him, oh and trainers!


----------



## Yer Maw (Apr 26, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			so I recently bought some new threads, a few superdry t shirts, a pair of vans, some g star & bench jeans

my boys say they look good on me (apart from the ugly fizzog) but inside I feel too old to wear brands like these.

Now I am 41 should I be dressing in more suitably designed clothing for a grey badger like myself, m&s etc 

Click to expand...

Go into your local town on a Saturday afternoon and thats what the young lads will be wearing mate lol.  I decided a couple of years ago not to wear anything anymore with big names emblazoned or fashion young gun stuff and settle for smart but cool IMO of course. 
Hoodies are another one unless you're out for a run or lounging aout the hoose!! Troos with dangly bits hanging off! 

And then the final faux pah is yer jeans hanging off your ass and pants up at your waist.  A ridiculous look by any stretch of the age limit.


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 26, 2013)

deanobillquay said:



			Can't go wrong with Paul Smith stuff IMO
		
Click to expand...

Yes, it goes nice with those M&S velcro strapped shoes and Autograph beige chinos.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 26, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Only because we ain't seen yours and Scousers yet mate. When is the unveiling of the Livercaps?
		
Click to expand...

Probably in the next month, matey - I'll guarantee one thing, no one else will have a similar one.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 27, 2013)

kev_off_the_tee said:



			Not at all, the only old boys who should dress different are the fellas in the tweed suits at the social club. You know the ones, the fellas who wear a pressed shirt and tie every day of the week and who always tell you stories of ww2. The fellas who make a pint of guiness last hours
		
Click to expand...

Sadly there are very few old boys of WW2 left now.

Today's old boys are more likely to have been Mods and Rockers.


----------



## Fish (Apr 27, 2013)

Well I'm over 50 (53) and still wear labels like Paul Smith, Henry Lloyd, Armani, Stone Island, Boss, Lacoste and even some Versace the list is endless.

Although individually more expensive, I buy less clothes as they last forever, I'm still wearing clothes across those brands I've owned for over 10 years, if they still fit that is.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 27, 2013)

williamalex1 said:



			Gonna be hard to sleep tonight  thinking of Rosecott, Doon Fae Troon , myself and other more mature golfers , dressed up to the nines in the new fashions and hair styles . 

Click to expand...

Well I do have hair to style and most of it is still brown.
Young shaven headed golfers is something that sits uneasy with me, especially if it is matched with tattoos.


----------



## Iaing (Apr 27, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Well I do have hair to style and most of it is still brown.
		
Click to expand...

Is a comb over a hairstyle?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 27, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Well I do have hair to style and most of it is still brown.
Young shaven headed golfers is something that sits uneasy with me, especially if it is matched with tattoos.
		
Click to expand...

Why would this bother you? I really don't understand why people have a problem wit tattoos. If you don't want one yourself that's fine.


----------



## user2009 (Apr 27, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			so I recently bought some new threads, a few superdry t shirts, a pair of vans, some g star & bench jeans

my boys say they look good on me (apart from the ugly fizzog) but inside I feel too old to wear brands like these.

*Now I am 41 should I be dressing in more suitably designed clothing for a grey badger like myself, m&s etc* 

Click to expand...

Hell no, I'm the same age and usually wear Animal or Oakley Tshirts and Hoodys, combat jeans and Skechers, 41 is still young


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 27, 2013)

Iaing said:



			Is a comb over a hairstyle? 

Click to expand...

No it is all there and looking OK which is a great surprise as my dad was bald aged 22.

My Mrs lost all her hair to chemo when she was in her late 30's.
She is early 60's now with a fine head of hair with no sign of any grey.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 27, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Why would this bother you? I really don't understand why people have a problem wit tattoos. If you don't want one yourself that's fine.
		
Click to expand...

Still associated with 1970's Skinheads I suppose. They were generally a violent lot.


----------



## Fish (Apr 27, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Young shaven headed golfers is something that sits uneasy with me, especially if it is matched with tattoos.
		
Click to expand...

What about old shaven headed golfers matched with tattoo's?


----------



## stevie_r (Apr 27, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Still associated with 1970's Skinheads I suppose. They were generally a violent lot.
		
Click to expand...

Wow, they must have really traumatised you if you still make that association 40 years after the event!  Does the sight of a parka bring out a cold sweat too?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 27, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Still associated with 1970's Skinheads I suppose. They were generally a violent lot.
		
Click to expand...

Fair point,suppose its a stigma that a lot of "older" (no offence intended) people have with tattoos. But times have changed,as av tattoos. People from all walks of life have them nowa days.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 27, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			Wow, they must have really traumatised you if you still make that association 40 years after the event!  Does the sight of a parka bring out a cold sweat too? 

Click to expand...

:rofl:
& don't get him going on Doc Martens!


----------



## Fish (Apr 27, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			:rofl:
& don't get him going on Doc Martens!
		
Click to expand...

Well that's me well and truly pigeon holed, I've got my 8 hole lace ups on now whilst I'm doing some gardening, so I now tic all 3 boxes :rofl: Maybe if we play against each other in matchplay, I wouldn't have to play any mind games, just my appearance will unnerve you .


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 27, 2013)

Nahhhhhh an old skinhead would never do gardening.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 27, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			Wow, they must have really traumatised you if you still make that association 40 years after the event!  Does the sight of a parka bring out a cold sweat too? 

Click to expand...

Well I did have the Lambretta, parka AND tiger tail.
At some stage I did have a pair of brown Doc Martns as well, I think that was quite a bit later.


----------



## stevie_r (Apr 27, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Well I did have the Lambretta, parka AND tiger tail.
At some stage I did have a pair of brown Doc Martns as well, I think that was quite a bit later.
		
Click to expand...

I often toy with the idea of getting a Lambretta and then sensibly tell myself it wouldn't get a lot of use.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 27, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			I often toy with the idea of getting a Lambretta and then sensibly tell myself it wouldn't get a lot of use.
		
Click to expand...

Mine was a beast 175cc. probably worth about Â£10k nowadays.

Can some of the younger middle aged men explain the Superdry 'thing' to me.
To me the quality looks poor, the style is slightly upmarket tramp, there is a massive name plastered all over it spoiling whatever style it had and it is expensive.

I was in a shoe shop the other day and watched a scruffy individual put a pair of old shoes back on the rack. I thought he was doing the old Glasgow shoe nicking trick and was just about to inform a salesman when I looked at his shoes which were quite smart. I then looked at the old shoes on the rack and they had a price tag on them. Whit's that a aboot?


----------



## Fish (Apr 27, 2013)

When I just moved, HID attempted to throw out my old Crombie, circa 1974, wonder what that is worth now, as much as your old scooter


----------



## MetalMickie (Apr 27, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:






			Mine was a beast 175cc. probably worth about Â£10k nowadays.
		
Click to expand...

Can some of the younger middle aged men explain the Superdry 'thing' to me.
To me the quality looks poor, the style is slightly upmarket tramp, there is a massive name plastered all over it spoiling whatever style it had and it is expensive.

I was in a shoe shop the other day and watched a scruffy individual put a pair of old shoes back on the rack. I thought he was doing the old Glasgow shoe nicking trick and was just about to inform a salesman when I looked at his shoes which were quite smart. I then looked at the old shoes on the rack and they had a price tag on them. Whit's that a aboot?
		
Click to expand...

Behave yourself!

Speaking as someone who was on the other side in the 60's I can't believe anyone would describe any Lambretta or Vespa as a beast.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 27, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			I often toy with the idea of getting a Lambretta and then sensibly tell myself it wouldn't get a lot of use.
		
Click to expand...

Same ere mate. Every time I see them all out on a sunny day.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 27, 2013)

MetalMickie said:



			Behave yourself!

Speaking as someone who was on the other side in the 60's I can't believe anyone would describe any Lambretta or Vespa as a beast.
		
Click to expand...

What do you mean I could get it up to 40mph down wind.

Mind you I went over the top twice


----------



## stevie_r (Apr 27, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Mine was a beast 175cc. probably worth about Â£10k nowadays.

Can some of the younger middle aged men explain the Superdry 'thing' to me.
To me the quality looks poor, the style is slightly upmarket tramp, there is a massive name plastered all over it spoiling whatever style it had and it is expensive.

I was in a shoe shop the other day and watched a scruffy individual put a pair of old shoes back on the rack. I thought he was doing the old Glasgow shoe nicking trick and was just about to inform a salesman when I looked at his shoes which were quite smart. I then looked at the old shoes on the rack and they had a price tag on them. Whit's that a aboot?
		
Click to expand...

A lot of their stuff is ok and not 'distressed' looking, ridiculously undersized though - made for racing snakes


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 27, 2013)

Clothes for the over forties? A thong, and flip flops. Timeless.


----------



## MetalMickie (Apr 27, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			What do you mean I could get it up to 40mph down wind.

Mind you I went over the top twice
		
Click to expand...

In fairness they were probably more reliable than most of the British bikes of that era which seemed to spend Mon to Fri in the shed, Saturday we repaired 'em & "got it running like a dream , mate". Sunday was for riding and then the whole cycle started all over again.

Thank God for the Japanese invasion.


----------



## stevie_r (Apr 27, 2013)

MetalMickie said:



			In fairness they were probably more reliable than most of the British bikes of that era which seemed to spend Mon to Fri in the shed, Saturday we repaired 'em & "got it running like a dream , mate". Sunday was for riding and then the whole cycle started all over again.

Thank God for the Japanese invasion.
		
Click to expand...

My old man was quite handy with bike repairs, he had to be; I can remember an old Velocette he had and an Ariel Matchless combo that caught fire while he was on it :rofl:


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 27, 2013)

Ah memories , black leathers and a 250cc tiger cub , vespa whimps ha ha:rofl:


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 27, 2013)

My Daughter in law bought my six year old Grandson a pair of distressed jeans.   He didn't want to wear them and said he liked jeans the same colour all over and his friends would ask why he had holes in the legs


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 27, 2013)

MetalMickie said:



			In fairness they were probably more reliable than most of the British bikes of that era which seemed to spend Mon to Fri in the shed, Saturday we repaired 'em & "got it running like a dream , mate". Sunday was for riding and then the whole cycle started all over again.

Thank God for the Japanese invasion.
		
Click to expand...

I had a 650 Triumph Bonneville that was the love of my life.   What a bike but it leaked oil like a BP Gulf of Mexico Oil Rig.


----------



## MetalMickie (Apr 28, 2013)

SocketRocket said:



			I had a 650 Triumph Bonneville that was the love of my life.   What a bike but it leaked oil like a BP Gulf of Mexico Oil Rig.
		
Click to expand...

And it was only later that I discovered all those oil leaks were not down to poor seals but arose from the manufacturers using tired, old, porous castings.
Still it kept the gasket/seal makers in business.


----------

